# Wobbulator siren?



## 82-Alpha599 (Sep 5, 2010)

anyone know how to install a wobbulator siren.  I do not have a manual, just the siren/speaker and the switch.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there a particular company that sells this siren?  Maybe there is a wireing diagram available on their company site?  With Whelen, Federal Signal, and Code 3 pretty much owning the market, it may be hard to find anything on a wobbulator.


----------



## Explorer19 (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope this is going on a golf cart..... Do you have the Vs2? There will be 2 wires coming from the speaker, touch one of them to the positive and one to the neg. You will hear a click if the speaker works. After that you will want to hook the 2 speaker wires in to the control head. Then hook the pos and neg up to the battery and it should deffinitly work. I hope this isn't going in a POV.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 14, 2010)

Explorer19 said:


> I hope this is going on a golf cart..... I hope this isn't going in a POV.



Why would you hope it's going on a golf cart? Lol


----------



## renefarc (Aug 12, 2014)

82-Alpha599 said:


> anyone know how to install a wobbulator siren.  I do not have a manual, just the siren/speaker and the switch.





82-Alpha599 said:


> anyone know how to install a wobbulator siren.  I do not have a manual, just the siren/speaker and the switch.



are you talking of model VS=4?


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe he was.  But it was 4 years ago...


----------

